# Any Trouble Posting?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I just got a "page can not be found" error while posting. Anyone else having stuff like this happen?


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I did when the new design first went up then I just refreshed the page.

draconis


----------



## fire_vogel (Oct 29, 2007)

by the way, the new design's real nice... i wasn't around for some time due to my net problem... so when i logged on, i was like Huh? Am i on the right site?! 

then i spotted draconis's screen name down below


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

fire_vogel said:


> by the way, the new design's real nice... i wasn't around for some time due to my net problem... so when i logged on, i was like Huh? Am i on the right site?!
> 
> then i spotted draconis's screen name down below


Cool, People recognize me! w00t!


Thanks, 

draconis


----------

